# Fig and fennel salad with port dressing



## 4meandthem (Nov 25, 2012)

I made this for Thanksgiving and it turned out well.


1 bottle ruby port
1/4 cup blsamic vinegar
1/4 cup fig butter
30 small dried figs halved

Combine above and reduce untill liquid is syrup like. Cool.

For the salad:
Fresh spinach
Thin sliced shallot or red onion
sliced fennel bulb

Toss all ingredients and serve. This salad served 6 adults and 3 kids.If you make it smaller drink 1/2 the port while watching the other half reduce.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 28, 2012)

That does sound nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sagittarius (May 7, 2017)

4 Mean and Them, 

Good morning. 

I have a question.   Truly a beautiful profile here.  

Question:   Fig Butter ?  

1) Is this a compound butter prepared with dried or fresh figs ?

2) Is the fig butter referral, a Fig Curd or Fig Preserves ?

Thanks again.


----------



## CraigC (May 7, 2017)

The OP hasn't been here since 2-14-15. I wouldn't count on a response.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 7, 2017)

Thank you Craig C. 

I shall do some research and come up with a solution.


----------

